# roof cover for RV



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I am thinking of purchasing a roof cover for my 26.5' RV as I am fed up with all the leaves falling on it from the neighbour's silver birch tree, much of which overhangs my drive. Anyone got any suggestions?

I thought I saw one some time ago mentioned by John's X but can't find the posting.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

This is so unlike MHF web site, no answer yet to my simple question!!!!!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Cut the branches off :roll: :roll: 8O 8O


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

I am having the same problem. 
Had a quote from these people www.123v.com 
but SWMBO didn't like the design. 
Now having a closer look at www.waru.de 
The problem is having one support leg in the middle of the driveway which might restrict the maneuvring of our 8m motorhome. 
Thought also about 
www.signature-sails.com and 
http://www.abris-bce.com/ 
There is an agent in Ireland for the following company who make good value car ports 
http://www.versatube.com/metal-carports.html 
So really have thought an awful lot about it but with precious little progress. Good luck, would be very interested to hear in which direction you go 
Philip


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I confess to being a bit confused about this. If you put a cover over it, won't you just transfer the problem from the van to the cover! 8O 
You can buy plastic sheet from any builders merchants and use Holdon clips to hold it down. See www.holdon.info
Am I missing a page of the script?
We have just had a cover made for our trailer. Got some heavy grade nylon from a firm called Firths in Stockport, a bunch of side release buckles and got a Bradford upholsterer to sew it all together for us. If this would be what you want we could give you the details.
Patrick


----------



## billyfreda (Dec 1, 2008)

*Cover for RV*

Mercuryarv, they are in Faversham in Kent. Ask for Simon he is very helpfull.
billy freda


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Invicta said:



> I am thinking of purchasing a roof cover for my 26.5' RV as I am fed up with all the leaves falling on it from the neighbour's silver birch tree, much of which overhangs my drive. Anyone got any suggestions?
> 
> I thought I saw one some time ago mentioned by John's X but can't find the posting.


Hi Invicta,

It is a problem I know for sure as we park under trees and got fed up of having to clean off the solar panels and roof lights every time we went in the MH

This is what we did and it works a treat.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-69957-days0-orderasc-10.html

We used the same material that Protec use for their covers and once a year we open it out on the lawn and pressure hose it down. No scratches, doesn't flap in the wind and takes only a few minutes to fit or remove.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses; I knew they would eventually come!

I was looking for a material roof cover as opposed to a constructed one.

Thanks particularly to billi freda for the info about Mercury RV (www.mercuryarv.com). As a result of this posting I rang Simon and had a long chat. WHY, WHY, WHY haven't I found this company till now?! They are practically on my doorstep! Simon quoted me £350 for a whole vehicle cover in the all important 'breathable' material.

It seems that I have at last received an answer to a Maiden's Prayer (well some of us can think back to when we were Maidens!) by having someone practically on my doorstep who DOES appear to know all there is to know about American R/Vs and not just professing to know to get a sale be it through purchasing an RV and maintaining it.

Simon tells me that he doesn't need to advertise as his business comes from recommendations from satisfied customers.

Any other MHF'ers satisfied customers of this company I wonder?


----------



## hil26 (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry to say but £165 bought a full breathable cover from Johns Cross Motorhomes in Sussex for a 23 foot van (7m) they have 8.5m at £176ish

http://www.fiammacare.com/

Fast service as well.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

hil26 said:


> Sorry to say but £165 bought a full breathable cover from Johns Cross Motorhomes in Sussex for a 23 foot van (7m) they have 8.5m at £176ish
> 
> Thanks for this, price sounds good in comparison to what I have been quoted by Mercury RV however I have a couple of questions after viewing the product on the Fiamma web site:-
> 
> ...


----------



## hil26 (Jun 15, 2009)

Roof cover only issue - is I have been told is with chaffing of the stays against the body of the MH.

Other questions you have, will need to be addressed by the supplier as I do not know.

The opeings on the fiamma cover are such that will allow access but at waht positions in relation to your vehicle; again you would need to ask others.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Invicta said:


> hil26 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to say but £165 bought a full breathable cover from Johns Cross Motorhomes in Sussex for a 23 foot van (7m) they have 8.5m at £176ish
> ...


----------

